# Flying squirrels...



## FOX- (Dec 3, 2004)

How many live in a pack?
How fast can they fly?
Are they real scittish?
What do they live in?
WHat other info do you have?

Thanks for any help,
-FOX-


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Squirrel
Not verry
Kinda'
Trees
They are protected in some states.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Speaking of squirrelly!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

On a more serious note, you probably shouldnt shoot flying squirels. i Beleve they are endangered, or at least WERE. ( i dont know, my handbook is from 1988 :lol:

i do wonder how those leg flaps would taste in a stew though..... :stirpot:


----------

